# O'erseas...



## Laura (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello all,

Next spring I'm planning to take part in the common college experience and study abroad. The most important factor in where I go is a tie between the academic quality of the school and the overall quality of churches (or at least a church) around it. 

I would probably be starting German and taking as many church history (or historical theology, if I could get into it in my sophomore year) courses as possible. Since I don't think it's possible to learn German (or French, or Italian) before I go, it'll probably have to be in the UK. I only know a little bit about the seminaries in Scotland. Does anyone have any acquaintance with the schools and the Reformed world there?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 5, 2006)

Bump!


----------

